
Ask HN: Tips for reading HN on mobile for older eyes? - ceterum_censeo
I was wondering how people with older eyes read HN on mobile (if they do at all?).  Is there any way to make the font larger and higher contrast?  This question, for example, is very difficult to read because of the tiny sans serif font and low contrast.  Is there a javascript bookmarklet that would do the trick?
======
severine
I use Materialistic (on Android), it's really great, and lets you configure
fonts, text sizes and colors.

[https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic](https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic)
[project repository]

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)
[Play Store download]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464051)
[previous discussion]

(edit: formatting)

------
Mz
Although I am old and have terrible eyesight, I don't have an issue reading HN
on mobile. But there are plenty of themes and apps out there that you should
try. For exampke:

[http://m3mohsen.github.io/HackerNews-
DarkTheme/](http://m3mohsen.github.io/HackerNews-DarkTheme/)

[https://userstyles.org/styles/133209/hacker-news-
dark](https://userstyles.org/styles/133209/hacker-news-dark)

[https://jamesfriend.com.au/hacker-news-
theme](https://jamesfriend.com.au/hacker-news-theme)

[http://ihackernews.com/](http://ihackernews.com/)

[https://www.bing.com/search?q=hacker+news+android+themes&go=...](https://www.bing.com/search?q=hacker+news+android+themes&go=Submit&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=hacker+news+android+the&sc=0-23&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=63227DB37EB541168984C856A3B1BF55)

And Google search turns up multiple Hacker News apps, though I am not clear
how to link that here.

------
justanton
I use MiniHack (iOS) to read on the phone: there is an option to increase the
font size.

The UI is not the best and how the comments are displayed could have been done
better, but it works for me.

